# CBSD ! management FreeBSD & Jail



## bryn1u (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey,

Someone use it ?  It looks amazing !


> CBSD is a management layer written for the FreeBSD jail(8) subsystem, aimed at unifying racct(8), vnet, zfs(8), carp(4), hastd(8) in one tool and providing a more comprehensive solution for building and deploying applications quickly with pre-defined software sets with minimal configuration.
> 
> No extra OS functionality has been exposed yet, and everything that CBSD can do, you could also run manually with tens or hundreds of commands in the CLI using the underlying utilities (Not that you would want to!)
> 
> ...



Link: http://www.bsdstore.ru/en/about.html


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 12, 2014)

Who is the author?  What is the license?


----------



## bsdkeith (Aug 12, 2014)

https://github.com/olevole/cbsd/blob/master/LICENSE


----------



## usdmatt (Aug 12, 2014)

Really Interesting.
I've only had a quick look through the website but it looks like they've put a lot of work into it. I like the sysinstall style menu to configure new jails, zfs/accounting integration, and the ability to 'migrate' a jail between hosts.

It would be great to have a FreeBSD fork (such as FreeNAS), but designed as a lightweight out-of-the-box hypervisor with a simple management system to host VMs using ZFS/bhyve/jails. In fact I'd say this would be just as popular (if not more so) these days as the existing FreeBSD forks (pfSense,FreeNAS,PC-BSD etc). Although getting bhyve to the point where it supports more image formats, virtual devices & guest operating systems is the main thing that would hold this back.

Reminds me a lot of Joyent's SmartOS, which does exactly that with ZFS/KVM/Solaris Zones. It's designed primarily to be booted diskless (either from USB stick or LAN) and they have a few ZFS style commands which allow downloading pre-made OS images, creating and managing Zones/KVM VMs, etc. In fact this may be where the CBSD authors got their inspiration from.


----------



## lukas (Oct 13, 2014)

It is not only for jail but also bhyve manager too.  It would be very interesting to see a comparison matrix between modern FreeBSD jail managements.  It's really interesting to me as i'm absolute beginner in jail.


----------



## da1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Actually, wouldn't it be better to have a port for this interface/layer so that we can all benefit from it?


----------



## lukas (Oct 14, 2014)

da1 said:
			
		

> Actually, wouldn't it be better to have a port for this interface/layer so that we can all benefit from it?



CBSD already present in the ports: sysutils/cbsd. But I still do not understand how to install WEB interface. Anyone tried it?


----------



## da1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Darn it! Didn't check before posting.


----------



## da1 (Oct 14, 2014)

lukas said:
			
		

> But I still do not understand how to install WEB interface.



https://github.com/olevole/cbsd-wwwdoc


----------



## Oko (Oct 14, 2014)

CBSD looks phenomenal! I really have to try it. As somebody mentioned a fork of FreeBSD focused on Jails similar to FreeNAS, TrueOS, or PfSense would be very appropriate.


----------



## lukas (Oct 14, 2014)

da1 said:
			
		

> lukas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just http://www.bsdstore.ru site content.


----------



## da1 (Oct 14, 2014)

So then, how do you explain the following nginx example?


```
server {
listen       *:80;
listen      [::]:80;

server_name  bsdstore.ru www.bsdstore.ru;
access_log /var/log/httpd/www.bsdstore.ru.acc main buffer=1m;
error_log /var/log/httpd/www.bsdstore.err;

root   /usr/home/web/www.bsdstore.ru;

if ($host !~* ^www\.) {
    rewrite ^(.*)$ http://www.$host$1 permanent;
}

rewrite  ^/ru/$  /ru/about.html permanent;
rewrite  ^/en/$  /en/about.html permanent;

location ~* \.(css|txt|html|js|xsl)$ {
    ssi on;
    ssi_types text/css text/javascript application/x-javascript;
}

location ~* \.(jpg|jpeg|gif|png|swf|tiff|swf|flv|zip|rar|bz2|iso|xz|img)$ {
    add_header Cache-Control "public";
    expires     1d;
}

location / {
    set $language_suffix 'en';

    if ($http_accept_language ~* '^(en|ru){1}') {
        set $language_suffix $1;
    }
    rewrite ^/$ /$language_suffix/about.html permanent;

}

error_page      404     /404.html;
}
```


----------



## usdmatt (Oct 15, 2014)

I had a quick look through that Github repository the other day as I was interested in how it communicated commands to the server. It does appear to be nothing other than the documentation though. The Github project name and README is a bit of a give away.



> cbsd-wwwdoc
> cbsd documentation part for http://bsdstore.ru site



The bsdstore.ru website says "work in progress" on the screenshots page so it may be that the web interface isn't available yet. I assume that's what @lukas was asking about?


----------

